# Best NPC Allies for Fantasy Life



## nintendoanna (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm trying to complete all my star quests and let's just I'm getting tired of my allies (they suck specifically, yuelia) 

The only reason I chose them is because I always try to have a healer and an attacker plus they're pretty convenient because I don't have to pay dosh just to travel to them (I'm way to lazy to travel on foot or by horse), so I need suggestions!


----------



## mynooka (Apr 4, 2015)

I hear Odin is basically a tank so you might to team up with him.  I'm not sure about a healer for you though.


----------



## Yatogami (Apr 4, 2015)

*SPOILERS IN WHITE:*
Celestia. She is (imo) one of the best NPCs, but that's only if you have the DLC.


----------



## Cou (Apr 4, 2015)

i usually go with fern and mustang as they make perfect combo together with me (defense tank + combo hits / critical hits) are just too beast


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 4, 2015)

Depends on whether you have access to the Life Masters or not. Odin's a pretty good tank in lieu of Mustang, but I'm not sure who you could have as a healer other than Yuelia. Not many options in that respect, now that I think about it.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 5, 2015)

ODIN as soon as you can ask him. He's a dreamboat anyway. 

Also Laura early on, and then Ophelia once you get to the level where she offers to join.

So right now where I'm at, I like Odin+Ophelia, or Odin+Jinx, or Ophelia+Jinx...I haven't really settled which 2...but those are my top 3 peeps anyway (well 2 peeps and a cat XD )


----------

